# Übliche Honorare als freier Softwareentwickler



## eeemoh (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi, ich hab mal ne Frage,

da ich bisher im Bereich Wissenschaft tätig bin habe ich keine Ahnung, wie hoch übliche Honorare für Softwareentwickler ausfallen. Ich habe nun aber eine Anfrage, ein Programm zu schreiben (mittelmässiger Aufwand, würd ich sagen, kann dazu aber noch nichts komkretes sagen) und nun wollte ich mich mal informieren, wie hoch da eine angemessene Bezahlung wäre. Ich weiss, dass das schwer ist, weil ich mich releativ unspezifisch gehalten habe, aber vielleicht könntet ihr einfach mal so ungefähre Angaben, anhand von Arbeitszeit/-intensität machen. 

Danke im Voraus, Paul


----------



## bennos30 (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

Schau mal auf der Webseite des Heise Verlages. http://www.heise.de

Die führen jedes Jahr eine grosse Gehalts Umfrage im IT & Software bereich durch. 
Zumindest die Kurzauswertung müsstest du online finden. 
Den ganzen Artikel gibt es immer in der CT' . Ganze Artikel kannst du glaube ich auch suchen und einzelen bestellen. 

gruss
bennos


----------



## eeemoh (8. Oktober 2007)

Das ist ja schonmal ein Ansatz, auch, wenn ich denke, dass das eher auf Jährliche oder zumindest monatliche Einkommen gehalten sein wird und das gibt mir leider wenig Anhaltspunkte, das auf ein einzelnes Projekt 'runter zu rechnen... Aber danke für den Tipp, ich werds mir mal ansehen.


----------



## Konstantin Gross (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
schau dir mal Gulp an, da findest du alle möglichen Informationen. Und das Tool was ich dir verlinkt habe, damit kannst du den durchschnitts Stundensatz ermitteln.


----------



## eeemoh (8. Oktober 2007)

Hey, 

das ist doch mal was  Find ich gut, war zwar nicht das wonach ich gesucht habe, aber hätte ich gewusst, dass es sowas gibt, dann wär es das gewesen, was ich gesucht hätte  Danke, das hilft mir richtig weiter 

Paul


----------

